# Dallee Sound



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, another 4-6 weeks have gone by and to everyones astonishment, the QSI Titan is still not available. I spoke to them last year at this time (ECLSTS) and had high hopes that their system would be available...... soon. After more than a year of waiting, Its time to explore other options. I don't want my trains to sound like Marcel Marceau, anymore. I run track power so I'll be using reed switches to trigger sounds. I really love the Phoenix sounds, but I'm not really loving their price (too many engines to put sound in). The few samples of mylocosound that I've heard, didn't really work for me. So, how about Dallee? Recently, another MLSer (Tom Parkins) posted some video of his RS3 with a Dallee sound card. It sounded pretty good to me. Especially at only $100. I know that Dallee's steam sounds aren't that great (my Mikado will have to wait), but their diesel sound seemed good. So, who else is using Dallee? What do you think of their sounds? Are you using stock speakers or have you upgraded? Have you done any other modifications to get better sound? Which engine sounds do you own? I'm primarily looking for U25B, FA1, SD45, and RS3 but other MLSers may be interested in more. All information- the good, the bad, and the ugly- is appreciated.
Examples would be great- Video/Audio/youtube- whatever you got. Dallee does not have sound samples on their site and youtube currently has limited info. ECLSTS is in 2 weeks. Dallee will be there. The Diesel Queen gets excited at ECLSTS and we buy stuff!!!!! Help me!!!! Thanks!



-Kevin. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

When I"ve heard Dalllee at ECLST I've been impressed. The thing that would deter me, and you may not care, is monotony. If you let the train run around, as I do, the unvarying engine sound gets irksome. 

For what its worth, I share your disgust with QSI, and have ended up going with ESU. The LokSound decoders have really excellent sound, but they will run you about $80 more than Dallee, so maybe not worth it. They are designed to run on DC as well as DCC, but I haven't explored the options of running them under DC They have manuals for download at their website


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I have a Dallee diesel board about seven years old. I have never cared for it. I could live with the engine sound and bell but I never liked the horn. No matter what quality speaker I connected it to the horn always had a crackly over driven sound to it. It is a EMD prime mover with a Wabco E2 horn. If you are installing a number of these and run two or three locos at the same time the monotonous sound may make you wish you had Marcel back.

Steve


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Anybody else???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't like unrealistic sounds. Once I heard the first sound card which could vary sounds by actual load on the locomotive, I was hooked. Anything else sounds like a monotonous endless recording. 

I'd rather have one QSI/ESU/Zimo/Massoth/Phoenix than 2 Dallee... 

But for some people they are fine. 

All I can say is go listen to both... you will be able to make up your mind even faster than reading this thread! 

It's all subjective. 

Greg


----------

